# Saginaw powerbike value?



## jpromo (Mar 29, 2018)

So one of these is available locally and it's pretty intriguing. It's the Higgins "Moto-cycle" version, with a Briggs engine and looks complete though I didn't know enough about the kit when I saw the bike to know what to look for. It looked in good shape, with original paint, tank, engine, exhaust.

I paid very little attention to what the bike even was.. it was definitely 47-49 original paint, basic bike of some sort--it was very Higgins-like, so the period is correct for the engine and it may have been purchased just as it sits.

I'm pretty sure the price was high, but there's a sale for a few more days that may put it more into the realm of reasonable. Just wondering what something like this might be worth? I realize the lack of pictures makes this post very unfun to look at. Sorry.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 29, 2018)

well, yea, no pics is a bummer!
any way, the continental mill version is more desirable (sorry Briggs),.
I paid $700 for mine (continental kit alone), it was missing the double cog pedal/brake hub, belt cover, original controls, fuel tank, crash bars and rear fender.(had fender and tank but not og.).


----------



## jpromo (Mar 29, 2018)

Good start. This definitely has a lot of the parts. I didn't know what to look for in the controls or a kickstart, so I'll have to go back and take some photos.. seems like it might be in line on price at the current discount, but definitely wouldn't be a steal.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 30, 2018)

Alright here's some pictures. 47ish Huffman base bike w/ Zephyr badge (seems a Zephyr badged Huffman is very common with this kit). Pretty sure engine is correct 306704 which I believe is a Briggs NP. Missing controls is an issue. Kickstart is present, though not mounted. It was dark, so a couple photos are blurry.

It's not my typical interest, but it's speaking to me for some reason.. and yes, it is at an antique store. Thoughts?


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 30, 2018)

I have an album of Powerbike info. There is a brochure in there of the JC  Higgins version.
https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/powerbike-brochure-s.1865/


----------



## jpromo (Mar 30, 2018)

cds2323 said:


> I have an album of Powerbike info. There is a brochure in there of the JC  Higgins version.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/powerbike-brochure-s.1865/




What a great album. Thank you!

What's strange is that even the JC Higgins ad, with the boy and girl, they are clearly Huffman bikes. I wonder if they had some sort of arrangement. Especially considering there seems to be a heavy concentration of these kits on Huffmans.


----------



## Boris (Mar 31, 2018)

If you do buy this, there will be the added expense of white sox, penny loafers, striped shirt, baseball cap (bill facing forward or off to the side), jeans long enough to roll up at the cuffs, and a copy of Boys Life for you back pocket.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 31, 2018)

Boris said:


> If you do buy this, there will be the added expense of white sox, penny loafers, striped shirt, baseball cap (bill facing forward), jeans long enough to roll up at the cuffs, and a copy of Boys Life for you back pocket.




Well that does it.. too rich for me now.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 6, 2018)

It's pretty kool...


----------



## carlalotta (Sep 4, 2021)

cds2323 said:


> I have an album of Powerbike info. There is a brochure in there of the JC  Higgins version.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/powerbike-brochure-s.1865



What years did they make the Powerbike kits?


----------



## Boris (Sep 28, 2021)

carlalotta said:


> What years did they make the Powerbike kits?



Did you add one of the to your collection?
According to the article, seven years starting just after WWII ('45-'46?). I don't know how accurate all this is, but this is what I could find.


			https://www.hemmings.com/stories/article/saginaw-powerbike


----------



## Rusthound (Sep 29, 2021)

I have continental like the first one posted. What other things did they use it on?


----------



## carlalotta (Oct 15, 2021)

Boris said:


> Did you add one of the to your collection?
> According to the article, seven years starting just after WWII ('45-'46?). I don't know how accurate all this is, but this is what I could find.
> https://www.hemmings.com/stories/article/saginaw-powerbike[/URL



http://


Boris said:


> Did you add one of the to your collection?
> According to the article, seven years starting just after WWII ('45-'46?). I don't know how accurate all this is, but this is what I could find.
> 
> 
> https://www.hemmings.com/stories/article/saginaw-powerbike



thanks! Yes, I picked one up at Davenport last month. Im putting it on a different bike so I’ll take lots of pics when I get it all done.


----------



## Bill Campbell (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Bill Campbell (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi New to the Cabe found this Power bike  at a Chopper show looking for some parts anyone have any spare belt cover's seen in other post that someone was going to or wanted to make them been busy fixing what I can to get it road ready need round gas tank and both engine covers


----------



## Rusthound (Oct 17, 2021)

Bill What is the dia of the large pully ?  What is tire size.  Thanks Rusty


----------



## Boris (Oct 17, 2021)

Bill Campbell said:


> Hi New to the Cabe found this Power bike  at a Chopper show looking for some parts anyone have any spare belt cover's seen in other post that someone was going to or wanted to make them been busy fixing what I can to get it road ready need round gas tank and both engine covers



Is it possible to show photo of the whole bike?


----------



## Bill Campbell (Oct 17, 2021)

Boris said:


> Is it possible to show photo of the whole bike?



Yes came with a 24 inch someone jammed on fitting it to another bike will post some tomorrow evening


----------



## wes holliday (Oct 22, 2021)

Will make a great winter project.


----------



## wes holliday (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## wes holliday (Oct 22, 2021)

My 1947-saginaw-powerbike


----------



## carlalotta (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## wes holliday (Oct 23, 2021)

I like that Saginaw conversion ! Probably several years earlier than mine. Do you know what year the bike/engine combo is ?


----------



## Bill Campbell (Oct 25, 2021)

You did a great job Wes looks brand new , mine is on the rough side of life spent many winters outside . I have seen maybe a dozen of these in a life time of searching for early motorcycle's and had a tough time searching for parts for the Powerbike.
 So I have already fixed a couple things and plan to make it run in the Ugly stage here's a shot of it with a Rusty dump find. I have a couple of Bicycles to pick though but didn't want to ruin a good bike.


----------



## Bill Campbell (Oct 25, 2021)

carlalotta said:


> View attachment 1500525



This is just like mine same engine and has the look everyone wants.
I'm missing the kicker and engine shroud and Drive belt cover top mount to hold grab bar and a Nice bike like Carlalotta's


----------

